# Indroducing new puppy to aggressive dog?



## la_stella_celeste (Jan 17, 2007)

We are the excited new owners of a female soft coated wheaten terrier pup that we will be getting in early February. 

We have another dog in the house part of every day. We run a home business and one of the requisites for my sister working with us was that she be allowed to bring her dog to work. Her dog, Lucy, is of unknown origin, but is medium size, black and shaggy, and has a tan spot over each eye (like a rottie?).

The problem is that Lucy thinks it's her house, and when one of my son's dogs came to visit one day, Lucy became viscious and we had two nasty dog fights before we managed to get the other dog out of the house. 

How do we deal with this and introduce Lucy to the new puppy in such a way that she knows that the puppy belongs in the house and she is to be friendly to it?
thanks!! 
Robin


----------



## DogAdvocat (Nov 30, 2006)

Would a responsible breeder place a puppy in this type of situation?


----------



## PitBullLover08 (Jan 15, 2007)

I think the first mistake with the previous introduction is that you brought the visiting dog into what your sisiter's dog thought was his territory. The effect of having them meet of property is a huge one because neither have anything to be protective of. I also wouldnt come to the conclusion that your sister's dog is aggressive because of the past incidnet, that is a common dog behavior. Have them meet down the street at a park or school that is not in session and walk them back home together. Put away all toys or anything that your sister's dog may feel that is his property including food.
Also when a family brings home a new dog and the elder is grumpy we tend to shun or push away the elder dog as if to say "oh you know better, be nice to the baby" but all that does is show the new pup it is ok to challenge the resident doggy. They will establish their roles on their own and coddling the new dog wont help either. A growl is a warning, and just that. If your sister's dog intended to bite he would have. To a certain extent you have to leave it up to them to work out while keeping them both safe by limiting their sharing of toys, treats, and determing the difference between a warning and a actual threat.


----------



## la_stella_celeste (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks - we can keep them separated indefinitely if necessary - it would just be nicer for everyone if they could be friends. Re: dog fight - there were no injuries - just a lot of noise and barking. I appreciate the replies.


----------

